# [kernel]erreur compile 2.6.5&rôle de System.map(lol)(rés

## PrEdAt0r

pendant le boot voila ce que j'ai comme message :

```
...can't load module radeonfb

missing kernel or user mode driver radeonfb
```

alors que j'ai installer ati-drivers et ati-drivers-extra , le support radeon framebuffer et dans mon kernel aussi !!

alors que faire ???

PS: avant de poster ici j'ai chercher sur le forum et les docs , je cherche depuis hier soir et là je trouve pas !!

----------

## anigel

Salut.

Il ne faut pas confondre le support du framebuffer et le support X11 accéléré. Les ati-drivers sont prévus uniquement pour le serveur X.

Le support du framebuffer s'active au niveau du noyau, dans "characters devices" (de mémoire). Là tu dois sélectionner et intégrer "en dur dans le noyau" le support radeon (pas de module !!!).

Tu compiles ton noyau, puis tu édites la ligne qui sert à lancer ton noyau dans ton bootloader, de façon à la faire ressembler à ceci :

```
kernel ton_noyo root=/dev/bla-bla-bla video=radeonfb:mtrr:1024x768
```

Tu reboot et tu vois si ça marche  :Smile:  !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok merci bcp de ta réponse !!! alors si j'ai bien compris je dois integrer les radeonframebuffer en dur avec le noyau avec [*] donc je dois recompiler tout mon kernel ??? car radeon frammebuffer est activer en module [M] dans mes configs !!!!!

donc je recompile avec [*] ou je laisse comme ca et je peux direct utiliser l'option que tu ma passer avec grub.conf ??

----------

## guilc

Il faut le mettre en dur, avec [*]

Il y aurait moyen de le mettre en module, mais c compliqué, mieux vaut choisir la solution simple  :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

dac merci !  :Wink:   mais une derniere question avant de recompiler mon kernel ! ya t'il une make clean a faire ou un truc du genre pour pouvoir nettoyer les encienne source ??? et me conseille tu de recompiler mon 2.4.25 ou un 2.6.5(dev-gentoo-source,car ten ca faire..)  ??? et les emerges fait ne risquent rien(car recompilation) ???

----------

## anigel

Pour ma part je préfère encore la série des 2.4, mais c'est probablement dû à mon boulot (sur des serveurs, la question ne se pose pas !). Néanmoins pour appuyer mon choix, je te dirais avoir lu plein de soucis avec la gestion du framebuffer au niveau du 2.6. Mais peut-être est-ce résolu maintenant.

Si tu veux jouer la sécurité : 2.4.26. Une fois que ça marchera, rien ne t'empêchera de bidouiller un 2.6  :Smile:  !

Pour la recompil de ton noyau, après le make menuconfig tu tapes simplement :

```
make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

Avec ça tu es certain d'avoir un system.map propre.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et par rapport a mes emerges deja installés ?? ca risque rien ??

et aprés ce que tu ma dit je fais :

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.25-gentoo

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.25-gentoo

cp .config /boot/config-2.4.25-gentoo
```

c'est ca ??

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu veux jouer la sécurité : 2.4.26

  c'est 2.4.25 avec la 2004.1   :Wink:  !

----------

## anigel

Pour les commandes que tu as indiqué, oui ça doit suffire. N'oublies pas d'éditer la config de ton bootloader pour activer le framebuffer.

Pour le noyau, j'utilise bien le 2.4.26, qui est la version officielle du noyau, et non la version modifié par gentoo. Ceci dit, ça doit marcher aussi bien avec les gentoo-sources.

Allez lances-toi  :Smile:  !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

je te remerci bcp car ca y est ca marche !!   :Very Happy:  , le msg ne s'affiche plus et je suis bien en framebuffer mais je ne suis pas en 1024 par 768 , je suis en 640 ou 800 !! alors que faire ?? 

tu t'es pas tromper en me passant la commande ??

----------

## anigel

Bah je crois pas, chez moi ça marche comme ça. Mais tu as peut-être besoin de préciser un paramètre supplémentaire sur la ligne de commande, qui doit être vga=791

Ce qui te donne :

```
kernel ton_noyo root=/dev/bla-bla-bla video=radeonfb:mtrr:1024x768 vga=791
```

EDIT : jettes un oeil sur ce post.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

marche pas trop le vga=791 en fait la l'image est plus grande que l'écran !!   :Crying or Very sad: 

alors la ...........  :Embarassed: 

ta pas une idée ?

je cherche quand même !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

bon quelqu'un peut m'aider la ?? j'ai activer le framebuffer sous grub avec video=radeonfb:mtrr:1024x768 et la ca marche mais je suis en 640x480 et si je rajoute apré vga=791 la résolution est trop grande pour l'écran !!!!! alors que faire car en vesafb ca marcher en 1024 apar l'erreur de radeonfb au boot !!!!

alors ??

----------

## PrEdAt0r

hé est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider la ?? car la j'ai vraiment chercher  et je trouve pas alors ..........

----------

## navidson

tu sais que entre samedi soir 7h42 et dimanche matin 9h34 certaines personnnes ont mieux a faire que de te repondre

mets vga=ASK dans /etc/lilo.conf relance lilo et au boot tu choisiras ton mode...........

un coup de google taurais aidé tu sais.........

----------

## Angelion

voilà une partie de mon lilo.conf, pour ma radeon:

```

vga = 791

append = "video=radeon:1024x768-16@85"

```

le "radeon" c'est parce que j'ai un kernel 2.4, pour un 2.6 c'est radeonfb il me semble.

Verifie bien que tu as viré VesaFB surtout ds ton kernel.

Et toujours la meme question: pourquoi 1-0 pour linux avec tout t pbms ?   :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

merci !! mais est ce que ces options passeent avec grub.conf (car j'ai grub !!)?? et aussi :

```
video=radeonfb:mtrr:1024x768 ; video=radeonfb:1024x768-16@70 
```

ne marchent ni l'une ni l'autre cela me mais en 640 par 480 même si par la suite je rajoute :

```
vga=791
```

ce qui donne donc :

```
video=radeonfb:1024x768-16@70 vga=791
```

et la la taille de l'image est trop grande pour l'écran !

alors que faire ??  :Neutral: 

----------

## Angelion

euh... quelle image ?

----------

## navidson

 *Quote:*   

> mets vga=ASK dans /etc/lilo.conf relance lilo et au boot tu choisiras ton mode..........

 

valable pr lilo 

pr grub tu check la doc doit yavoir une option qui fait pareil mais j en suis pas sûr

----------

## kernelsensei

vga= est un parametre kernel, donc ne change pas selon le bootloader   :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok merci !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

super le vga=ASK valable que pour lilo apparement !!!  :Twisted Evil: 

je pe mm plus demarrer mon system gentoo ya erreur avec grub !!

----------

## kernelsensei

normalement non ...

mais bon, tu peux editer ta ligne de commande : Quand t'arrives a grub, selectionne la ligne SANS faire enter et appuie sur 'e', tu pourras editer et virer vga=ask !

[EDIT]

en fait je viens de lire kernel-parameters.txt

Il dit ca :

```

    vga=        [BOOT,IA-32] Select a particular video mode

            See Documentation/i386/boot.txt and Documentation/svga.txt.

            Use vga=ask for menu.

            This is actually a boot loader parameter; the value is

            passed to the kernel using a special protocol.

```

en fait vga est un parametre de boot loader qui est en suite passé au kernel avec un protocol special, mais comme vga=791 passe, ya pas de raisons que ask ne passe pas !

[/EDIT]

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok  merci !! excuse moi mais ca enerve !!  :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

marche pas !! je fais "e" et je modif ma command donc j'éfface tt les truc vga et je remé vga=791 comme au début puis enter puis "b" pour booter sur linux et la error... movaise commande !!!!

alors la je comprend plus !!! c'est malin mtn je pe plus booter !!! j'ai meme mi sans occune cmd vga (comme au debut en 640x480 , 1er boot) et la marche pas non plus !!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## arlequin

Boot sur un livecd, monte ta partoche où il y a /boot et la modifie ton fichier de con' pour grub.

Petite astuce : lorsque tu testes de nouveaux paramètres pour ton noyau, veille à garder une entrée opérationnelle dans ton grub.conf, histoire de pouvoir booter si tes modifs partent en vrilles.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

justement j'ai fait le live-cd le plus étonnant c'est qu'il boot pas comme avant en fait il me met un prompt "/newroot/" et il charge live-cd en 10s !!! avant c'etait nickel pas de pb , la preuve j'ai installer gentoo alors...   

alors une idée ??

je sais est ce que l'un dantre vs pe me passer sa disquette de démarrage grub !!! si le spécifie mes part etc.... ??

----------

## kwenspc

bah ...t'as le cdrom en 1rt boot ou pas? 

parce que si il teste d'abord le C pour voir que ça merde et passé au cdrom c normal que ça prenne du temps non?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

de koi le livecd ?? mais oui il teste le dd je croi mais ta pas compri il me met en prompt "/newroot/" et je suis meme pas ds le livecd !! (pas mount pas mkdir pas tout les trucs du livecd) et command faire pour réamorçer linux avec grub ???

----------

## PrEdAt0r

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider la car c'est en parti a cause de vous que je peux plus boot sous mon 2.4.25 a a cause de vga=ASK avec grub !!

alors aidez moi !!! (dsl mais la c'est lourd)

----------

## kernelsensei

t'es sur qu'apres avoir edite la ligne avec grub t'as fait enter puis b ?

sinon, re-edite le et vire carrement vga=...   juste le temps de booter correctement !

[EDIT] etrange quand meme, car apres une recherche sur google, on peut quand meme dire que vga=ask doit fonctionner sous grub ...[/EDIT]

[EDIT2] Pour en avoir le coeur net, j'ai rebooté en passant vga=ask a grub et ca marche !!!, mais la mauvaise nouvelle c'est qu'avec cette methode, il nous laisse le choix entre des modes console standart et non framebuffer ! [/EDIT2]

----------

## avendesora

Pour avoir un peu plus de modes que le truc par défaut, il faut metter "vga=ask" sur la ligne grub (ca marche effectivement très bien), et ou boot, faire <enter> puis tape scan plutôt qu'un mode. (attention: probablement en clavier US, donc taper scqn   :Wink:  )

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok c bon grub remarche !! et j'ai reussi a booter  :Very Happy:  !!!

bon maintenant il reste plus qu'a bien faire marcher le frammebuffer avec radeonfb   :Laughing: 

----------

## avendesora

Au fait, tant qu'on y est, je fais part de mon expérience avec radeonfb: pas beaucoup de succès du tout.

Par contre, en modifiant la config noyo pour ne garder que le vesafb (rien de radeon), et avec:

```
video=vesafb:mtrr vga=0x317
```

dans grub.conf, j'ai une très jolie console  :Razz: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

le pb est que moi en spécifient uniquement vga=791 il est vrai que tu a une belle console mais jav  le msg :

```
...can't load module radeonfb 

missing kernel or user mode driver radeonfb
```

mais depuis j'ai recompile mon kernel avec tout se qui faut pour le frammebuffer installer en dur avec le kernel (et non en module)

Avec "vga=791" j'ai aussi des sacadement avec le déffilement (des plis lors de déffilement de texte pendant l'emerge....)en tt cas avant la recompile a cause des configs fb. alors est ce qu'il y a une différence entre "vga=791" et "video=vesafb:mtrr vga=0x317" ?

----------

## avendesora

La version avec vesafb utilise le mode VESA générique implémenté par prèsque toutes les cartes du marché. (Donc standard, bien testé, etc...) plutôt que du code spécifique radeon.

Le vga=0x317 est le mode VESA 1024*768 avec 64k couleurs si je me souviens bien.

Pour plus de docs, /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *Quote:*   

> vga=0x317 

  ya pas de risque avec grub ??? car je suis sous grub et c'est pour grub.conf(logique  :Smile:  ) !

----------

## avendesora

Un extrait de mon grub.conf:

```
default 1

timeout 5

title=Gentoo-aa-265-aa5

root (hd0,4)

kernel /aa-265-a5 root=/dev/hde1 video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317

```

(J'ai e peu près le même sur un P4 aver Radeon et un amd64 avec NVidia, et les deux fonctionnent.)

EDIT: celui du P4:

```
title Gentoo-2.6.7-rc1-mm1

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/267-rc1-mm1 root=/dev/hdc5 gentoo=nodevfs elevator=cfq video=vesafb:mtrr vga=0x317

```

----------

## PrEdAt0r

marche pas   :Crying or Very sad:  l'image est trop grande pour mon écran,je précise j'ai un 15 pouces mais vga=791 (1024x768 en 16bits passait trés mais yav les bugs que je té di ds les msg ci-dessus). alors que faire ???

----------

## PrEdAt0r

Est ce que quelqu'un a une solution ?

----------

## kwenspc

essais en 800*600 dasn ce cas, enfin essais les valeurs données par ce tableau (trouvé dans le gentoo handbook au passeg...)

```

                    640x480    800x600    1024x768    1280x1024

8 bpp                 769         771           773                  775

16 bpp                785        788          791                 794

32 bpp                786        789          792                 795

```

donc essais 771

mais sinon si tu veux vraiment essayer le radeonfb je pense que t'as pas fini d'avoir des problèmes, dasn pas mal de thread la plupart des gens conseille systématiquement de n'utilisé que le Vesa enfin tu fais comme tu veux...

(perso pour le framebuffer je préfère un 2.6 à un 2.4...sur mon ati radeon 7500 j'avais des problèeme en vesa sous le 2.4.25 : des fois si l'affichage demandait un rafraichissment un peu rapide ligne ar ligne(genre une commande dmesg) et bien il ne s'affichait rien du tout et j'étais obligé de changé de tty et de revenir à celle où ça merdait pour enfin voir ce que je voulais...depuis avec le 2.6.5 aucuns problèmes)

----------

## PrEdAt0r

si j'ai bien compris tu a compiler un 2.6.5 a la place de ton  2.4.25 ?? alors je pense que je vais faire de même mais comment faut il sy prendre ??car la il faut virer les encienne sources ?non? car sinon ca va merder ?? va sy explique comment ta fait !!

----------

## kwenspc

bah c pas compliqué tu fais : 

```

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

un fois fait :

cd /usr/src

après tu fais ça : (pour être sûr que tu créer le bon lien symbolique)

rm linux 

touch linux

ln -sf linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 linux

et là :

mount /boot

genkernel all --menuconfig --install 

```

tu fais comme pour ton 2.4...bon la config d'un 2.6 est différente (un peu) mais en principe c'est aussi plus instinctif...enfin tu vois.

pour le framebuffer ben tu actives vga, vesa en dur dans le noyau mais les autres drivers tu les vires

pour les font et tout ça tu laisses comme dans le 2.4

pour grub et bien les paramètres habituels qu'on t'as filé devrait aller

je pense que ça devrait aller là non?

----------

## kwenspc

ah aussi, gardes ton 2.4 et ton boot de 2.4 dans grub : on sait jamais si ta conf pour le 2.6 merde et bien tu as toujours ton 2.4 pour booter.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

est ce que je peux récupérer mon .config (de make menuconfig) de mon 2.4.25 pour pouvoir l'utiliser a mon 2.6.5 ?? et bien en rajouter apré !

----------

## kwenspc

euh non, tu vas etre emmerdé il ya enormément de variabls qui ont changés, et la hiérarchie de celles ci est différente en plus. plus celles qui ont été rajoutés ...enfin c galère je pense.

refais toi un noyau direct   :Smile: 

----------

## Angelion

Euh ... ca te dirait pas de venir sur le chan irc là ?

Parce que le jeu des questions reponses sur le forum c un peu lourd.

Pour parler du mode Vesa, c vraiment la DERNIERE solution, c'est ce qu'il ya de plus lent et de plus gourmand, le truc a eviter donc, avec radeonfb ma console defile bcp plus vite, prend moins de ressource CPU et surtout je suis en 85Hz.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

en voulant compiler le 2.6.5 voila qu'est ce que j'obtien aprés pas mal de tps :

```
dnsdomainname:Erreur de rep?rage du nom de l'h?te cible.

drivers/built-in.o(.text+Oxe7d72):dans la fonction <<splash_getraw>>:

undefined reference to "conf2fb_map"

drivers/built-in.o(.text+Oxe7d72):dans la fonction <<splash_verbose>>:

undefined reference to "conf2fb_map"

drivers/built-in.o(.text+Oxe7d72):dans la fonction <<splash_status>>:

undefined reference to "conf2fb_map"

drivers/built-in.o(.text+Oxe7d72):dans la fonction <<splash_read_proc>>:

undefined reference to "conf2fb_map"

drivers/built-in.o(.text+Oxe7d72):dans la fonction <<splash_write_proc>>:

undefined reference to "conf2fb_map"

make:***[.tmp_vmlinux1]Erreur 1

```

alors que j'ai bien fait :

```
#emerge gentoo-dev-sources

#cd /usr/src

#rm linux

#touch linux

#ln -sf linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 linux

#mount /boot

puis

#make menuconfig                        //pour le config 

#make

```

et la paf l'erreur .... alors cela vous est déja t'il arriver ??

et que dois faire ??sinon puis je utiliser genkernel (est ce bien pour ce kernel et est ce possible)?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ????  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

tout est bien configure du cote de /etc/hosname /etc/hosts ... ?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et bien normalement oui ! repasse moi les commandes stp !!

----------

## kernelsensei

ben verifie juste qu'il y a bien ton hostname dans /etc/hostname ... autrement, convernant l'erreur donne un peu plus d'infos (message + long)

----------

## PrEdAt0r

j'ai vérifier et c'est bon !!! sinon j'ai emerger genkernel et ya t'il un interet pour que je compile mon 2.6.5 avec ?? et quel son les options que je dois passées a genkernel pour une bonne config puis une bonne compile ?? sinon que l'on m'explique pour résoudre mon pb a la main !

ps: voila ma config si cela peut vous aider :

Athlon Xp 2000+ Palomino (i686) 

CM ASUS A7N266-C (nforce +ACPI)

512 mo de DDR

----------

## PrEdAt0r

Quelqu'un a pas une idée ?? please ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

perso j'aime pas genkernel ... autrement, il me semble qu'il suffit de le lancer et il s'occupe de la config tout seul !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok de toute facon ya pas de risque , je compile mon 2.6.5 avec genkernel et si ca va pas je repasse au 2.4.25 (je garde l'image et le Systam.map sur /boot ds tout les cas ).

----------

## kernelsensei

System.map est inutile, j'en ai pas dans mon /boot ! enfin, peut etre que ca sert quand t'as /boot en partoche a part, je sais pas !

----------

## Angelion

System.map inutile ?!

euh ... t'as jamais eu de pbm avec ps ou lsof ?

ca tombe tu l'utilises sans le savoir parce que il est cherché par defaut ds /boot , / et /usr/src/linux

----------

## kernelsensei

quels types de problemes ?

donne un exemple de commande ou le probleme est flagrant stp !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ici

----------

## avendesora

L'explication de System.map

----------

## Angelion

Un jour je l'ai oublié, un ps aux m'a sortie une erreur, depuis je le met toujours, fait un simple

```
strace ps
```

tu verras qu'il est cherché.

----------

## ghoti

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> Un jour je l'ai oublié, un ps aux m'a sortie une erreur, depuis je le met toujours, fait un simple
> 
> ```
> strace ps
> ```
> ...

 

Chez moi aucune des 2 commandes, ni ps ni lsof, ne font référence à System.map.

Pour être bien certain de ne pas me gourer dans le grep, j'ai envoyé les outputs de strace dans un fichier ce qui m'a permis de les examiner à loisir ...

ps version 3.2.1

lsof version 4.71

strace version 4.5.1

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1

Reste peut-être dosemu ? ...  :Wink: 

Quoiqu'il en soit, il apparaît clairement que ce fameux System.map a peu d'importance en dehors du debuggage et que de toutes façons ce n'est pas lui qui peut être à l'origine d'un blocage quelconque ...

Perso, je ne m'en suis jamais préoccupé sur aucune distribution.

Je crois que cette "tradition" de le copier systématiquement dans /boot vient surtout de ce que personne ne savait vraiment à quoi ça servait  :Wink: 

----------

## Angelion

attention, les sorties de strace sont sur le canal d'erreur (2).

```
strace ps 2>&1 | grep System.map

open("/boot/System.map-2.4.25-lck1", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_NOCTTY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/boot/System.map", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_NOCTTY) = 6

```

Puis je n'ai pas dit que ca bloquait, c'est juste que sans ce fichier un jour j'ai eu un message de ps.

----------

## kernelsensei

et comme dit, il le cherche aussi dans /usr/src/linux, comme ce dernier est toujours a jour chez moi ...

j'ai aussi essaye en virant le lien /usr/src/linux puis en lancant ps et lsof puis avec grep ... ce fichier n'est pas (plus) utilise ... mystere ...   :Cool: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> attention, les sorties de strace sont sur le canal d'erreur (2).
> 
> ```
> strace ps 2>&1 | grep System.map
> 
> ...

 

chez moi cette commande ne retourne rien !

----------

## Angelion

En effet, apperement sur les 2.6 (testé sur sid en 2.6.6) ce n'est plus le cas.

----------

## yuk159

En tout cas c'est vrai que sur x86 je n'ai jamais trop fait attention à ce fichier, par contre sur ppc sont absence a souvent provoqué des erreurs au boot notament au niveau du chargement auto des modules.

Je ne me suis pas posé plus de questions que ça, juste pensé que cela devait quand mème avoir sont importance  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> attention, les sorties de strace sont sur le canal d'erreur (2).

 

Tu peux aussi les envoyer directement dans un fichier avec l'option -o de strace.

C'est pour ça que j'avais lourdement insisté  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> par contre sur ppc sont absence a souvent provoqué des erreurs au boot notament au niveau du chargement auto des modules.

 

Es-tu certain que ce soit lié ?

C'est vrai qu'on observe parfois des "unresolved symbols" mais ce n'est pas dû à l'absence du System.map.

Par contre, il est possible dans ce cas que la traduction du code du symbole en "language humain" ne puisse pas se faire, encore que je pense qu'il y a plutôt dans ce cas recours à /proc/kallsyms (ou /proc/ksyms sur les 2.4).

De toutes façons, c'est alors un problème de traduction et non une cause d'échec pour les modutils ...

----------

## yuk159

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Es-tu certain que ce soit lié ?

 

Je ne sais trop rien, je dois l'avouer, mais c'est ce que j'en ai déduit.

Je regarderai ça plus en détails à ma prochaine mise à jour.   :Laughing: 

----------

